# Domotica por Puerto paralelo + Radio frecuencia



## ishared (Ene 31, 2011)

Hola a todos, necesito saber de que manera a través de transmisores y receptores puedo controlar aparatos a través del puerto paralelo pero a radio frecuencia.

¿Existe ya un circuito para esto?

Muchas gracias si me pueden aclarar un poco


----------



## sdel (Feb 9, 2011)

Hola, seguro que existiran circuitos, es cuestion de buscar.
si lo queres hacer, primero necesitas hacer un programa en la pc que te saque los datos al puerto paralelo. conectado el puerto podes hacer un pequeño circuito con un microcontrolador que tome los datos, los interprete y envie los datos por rf usando algun modulo.

aca te dejo un enlace de como armar el circuito rf

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_RFLink.htm

aca te dejo ejemplos de como programar el puerto paralelo

http://hgr.tripod.com/puertos_ensamblador.html

espero te sirva. saludos


----------

